# .264 Magnum



## Big Dawg (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone here using a .264 mag for that long distance hunting ? If so what loads are you using ? When I use the term " long distance " I am referring to 500+ yard shots. What make and model rifle do you have ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA!! Yes I have a 264 that I got years ago and have never shot it, a friend of mine used his for muley hunting and think he used 110gr in it, loved it. What would you be shooting at 500+, predators?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a blast from the past... I haven't seen a 264 in quite a while.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 6.5-284 and they would be about the same, the 6.5 bullet is hard to get moving fast but, it hits hard and takes down game. I also have a 260 rem. and that is slower but is super accurate and quite effective on black bear as well as caribou. I am a big fan of the 6.5/264 bullet and have several in different cartriges. Long range requires lots of range time and that can be hard on the barrel life. The NRA matches are mid range to 600 yds. and that can be a chalange.


----------

